# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Mesnik  (Byrek me mish )

## Larsus

ju te kujtoni ca gjera qe i kishte zene pluhri i kohes: 
Byrek me mish qengji 

Kockat e qengjit mblidhen te gjitha, zihen me kripe, piper vere te bardhe, rigon, dhe gjethe dafine; copetohen ne pjeseza te vogla, pastrohen kockat dhe mishi i mbledhur dhe i copetuar shperndahet ne menyre te barabarte/uniforme dy here gjate shtrimit te petave te cilat kur i shtrojme i sperkasim me yndyre (gjalp i shkrire). E pjek per 15-20 minuta derisa te skuqet mire nga jashte dhe te jete pjekur nga brenda, e leme te kulloje per te pakten 10 min dhe e servirim te ngrohte te shoqeruar me nje gote dhalle po te ftohte aman..bobo kush shkon ble mish tani ...se filot i kam   :sarkastik:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## dardajan

Ky  lloj  byreku  gatuhet  ne  zonen  e  Permetit   dhe  pereth  tij .
Per  mua  eshte  byreku  me  i  preferuar  dhe  behet  si  me  poshte:

Ne  nje  ene  zihet  mishi  i  vicit   sidomos  ato  pjese  qe  kane  shum  dhjam  ,ose  kembet  dhe  Koka  ,por  asgje  nga  te  brendeshmet .

Ndersa  ne  krahun  tjeter    terhollen  petet  me  okllai apo  pec  dhe  futen  ne  furre  per  disa  minuta sa  te  behet  pak  kerce hiqen  dhe  lihen  menjane .

Kur  te  dyja  kane  mbaruar  merret  tepsia  dhe  hidhet nje  pete  e  pjekur dhe  siper  saj  mishi  i  zier nje  pete  tjeter  dhe  perseri   mishi  i  zier ,  e  keshtu  me  rradhe  derisa  te  mbarrojne  petet  dhe  mishi  pastaj  futet  ne  furre dhe kur  te  dale merrni  nje  gote  raki  e  lepini  gishtat,  Haet  vetem  i  ngrohte  po  u  ftoh  ngin   dhjami bashk  me  byrekun.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

byrek i thone ketij permetaret eh? edhe i dija te magjes une. a pika pika  :ngerdheshje: 

ky qe thua eshte petanik (keshtu quhet kur thahen petet) byreku behet me pete pa thare, kulacka-kulacka  :buzeqeshje: 

do i pervesh ndonjehere menget e tua sjell qe ta shikoni diferencen  :kryqezohen:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Fiori

Ne fakt nga keta permetaret qe kam ngrene une si me kulacka e kam ngrene lol : ) jo me pete te thata. I vetmi ndryshim nga menyra si e bente mami im dhe si e kam ngrene ketu eshte se ketu i thone "mesnik". Ngela duke mesuar gjuhe te huaja  :sarkastik:

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

mesnik (dmth i hedh dicka ne mes) po ne mes i hedh dicka edhe lakrorit, edhe byrekut, edhe petanikut, edhe dhallanikut, edhe pispilikut...vetem pervelaqes nuk i hedh gje ne mes  :sarkastik:   :ngerdheshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Fiori

Ok, "Einstein" mire qe e perktheve ca dmth "mes" se me ate po ngaterrohesha une  :perqeshje: 

Tani te sqarrohemi! Une ne fakt keto gjerat me brumra shume, nuk i ha. Po i hengra dua te kem shume mish brenda (ne rastin e mesnikut) ose gjelle ne pergjithesi lol Ndaj dhe une kam ngrene si rrjedhoje "mesnikun" sipas kerkeses, dmth kam ngrene byrek me mish.

Ndersa ajo qe permetaret quajne "mesnik" eshte "pak a shume" si petaniku me mish ose me melci qe bejme ne nga Korca (fjala vjen lol). _(se duhen sqarruar ca gjera qe mos pelcase lufta me garuzhde ketu ku jam une)_.

Sa per byrekun permetar mund te shikoni nje origjinal ketu.


 :Lulja3:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

aman po permetaret i qane te tjerat dhe mbeti drejtshkrimi  :perqeshje: 

nis lufta me garuzhde vetem nese ke gatuar ndonje supe lengerdhi, e kete te fundit une s'e ve ne goje, perndryshe kemi thikat (apo c'kam nje _kame_ sa nje derr ketu afer, hudhu po ta mbajti)  :ngerdheshje:  

byrekun e ke bere vete apo vjerra (lol)

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## MI CORAZON

Byreku eshte my fav. food, por s'di te bej.  :i ngrysur:     E kam provuar njehere, por me thane qe petet ishin bere si fleta llamarine ...
Mbase mesoj ndonjehere, megjithese s'ka shume gjasa. S'kam ndonje korcare a permetare ketu afer. Se keto te fundit s'i gjen kudo.  :buzeqeshje: 

P.S. Por ama di te bej petlla.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Zemrushja

cupke_pe_korce dhe une jam shume dakort me ty lol

Dhe une keshtu e di qe quhet.. Petanik

Madje.. ka dy lloje..

1) me mish si me lart

2) me fasule..( une kete preferoj me shume lol :P)

Mi Corazon Do mesosh.. avash avash.. asnje slindi i ditur  :buzeqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Fiori

Cupke, po une jam beqare moj e uruar, per cilen vjerre e ke fjalen?! Pastaj po ta kisha bere vete ate lakrorin me lart do e quaja lakror korcar, sic jam vete lol 

Sa per mesnikun do ju sjell foto ne proces e siper nga java tjeter, qe ta shikoni ndryshimin midis petanikut qe bejme ne në Korçë dhe mesnikut që bëjnë Përmetaret.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## SnoW~DroP

Moj po ky me fasule quhet lakror me duket jo petanik
Eh c'na futet nepsin qe ne mengjes

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Zemrushja

LoooL SnoW~DroP..

Jo mi se e quajne petanik..

byreku ( lakrori ) ne pergjithesi behet me spinaq e vez.., qepe e domate e mish te grire.. kungull , veze qumesht e djathe.. etj. lol e nuk behet me pete te tharra..

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## dardajan

> Byreku eshte my fav. food, por s'di te bej.     E kam provuar njehere, por me thane qe petet ishin bere si fleta llamarine ...
> Mbase mesoj ndonjehere, megjithese s'ka shume gjasa. S'kam ndonje korcare a permetare ketu afer. Se keto te fundit s'i gjen kudo. 
> 
> P.S. Por ama di te bej petlla.


Kurse  une  di  me  bo  peta  byreku ,   por  sdi  me  bo petlla...
..

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

> Byreku eshte my fav. food, por s'di te bej.   E kam provuar njehere, por me thane qe petet ishin bere si fleta llamarine ...
> Mbase mesoj ndonjehere, megjithese s'ka shume gjasa. S'kam ndonje korcare a permetare ketu afer. Se keto te fundit s'i gjen kudo. 
> 
> P.S. Por ama di te bej petlla.


po ti duku nje here ketej o derebarde, apo ke frike se te bejme me mjell (lol, kjo e fundit eshte per te mos marre mesysh)  :shkelje syri:  pa e gedhijme duke tollur lol

fior, si ben edhe ti sikur te martova me zor une  :ngerdheshje:  Pastaj, ku haet lakrori pe vjerres aman; kjo vjerra time, sa here me sjell ndonje cope, me thote: "na, haje qe mos ma hengsh."  :ngerdheshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Fiori

Dardajan me duket do te ngelet rradha ty te besh mesnik dhe ti sjellesh proceset e fotografuara. 

Mesniku eshte ushqim qe te shendosh shume  :kryqezohen:  lol dhe vetem dy-tre _(e shumta)_ here ne vit e bejne ketej nga une por duke qene se mua nuk me doli gjumi deri ne nje pas dreke sot : ) nuk i kapa dot ato proceset. 

Megjithate po ve disa foto vetem sa t'ja bej per gizili corazonit  :buzeqeshje:  _(lol sa here shkruaj kete pseudonimin tend me kujtohet "croasant me cokollate" , jo po thuaj qe nuk i kam rene pikes...)_


p.s. ne fotot e para ishte mishi i derrit kur po gatuhej, ndersa tek e fundit jane thelat _(njeren e çarvalita, vetëm dy petë pashë dhe mishin në mes, nq se nuk e dalloni ju)_

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Fiori

Ja dhe i tëri dhe i bëri : )

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## MI CORAZON

Kam pare filmin "Crank" sonte,OMG... as byrek s'me hahet. Ma lini nje cope per neser please...

Te lumshin duart Fiori.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## dardajan

Mos,  se  tani  qe  lexova  se  e  ke  bere  me  mish  derri  ,nuk  do  ha  me,  po  pse  mi , un  kom  thon  me  mish  vici  e  jo  derri,  me  mish  derri  bohet  vetem  me  derrin e  eger sidomos  kur eshte  gic  i vogel  edhe  ai  i  vicit  duhet  te  behet  me  koke  kembe  dhe mish  me   copa  dhjami .

Pastaj  me  sa  shof  petet  nuk  jane  te  pjekura  me  duket, apo  jo !
Edhe  mishi  nuk  piqet  por  vetem  zjehet kurse  aty  i  shof  te  pjekur.
Petet  piqen  ne  menyre  qe kur  ti  hedhesh  mishin  e  zier  me  lengun  e  vet  ato  qullen  dhe  thithin  gjith  lengun  pastaj  piqqen  qe  te  kompatohen se  bashku,  kurse  ti  me  sa  shof  un  i  ke  rene  per  shkurt  sepse  po  te  ishte  mish  i  zier  me  pete  te  njoma  do  dilte  si  qull  dhe  byreku  nuk  do  kullonte.

Ca  nepsi  qe  paske  dhe  ti...  te  gjitha  ça  lexon  i  provon...  kurse  une sot  isha  ftuar  ne  nje  grill  ne  ajer  te   paster  kom  honger  vetem mish  grille   buke  te  thekur ne  grill  patate te  skuqura  lehte  mozarela  vere  dhe  birre,  nuk  e di  si  do  fle  sot...do  shtyj  pak  kohen  ketu  ..

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Fiori

dardajan, do lexosh apo jo lol ate mesnikun me lart nuk e kam bere une. U zgjova vone ate dite _(dhe gjithe keto dite ne fakt, si me pushime qe jam)_, vetem kur ma vune ne pjate e mblodha veten ca po haja lol

Mishin e kish skuqur nje dite me pare dhe pastaj e kish zier ne mengjes para se ta gatuante. Per te tjera nuk di c'te them se nuk pashe gje : ) Kur e pyeta pse kish zgjedhur mishin e derrit, ate permetaren qe e kish gatuar me tha se ne familje keshtu e kane qejf, jo se e kish zgjedhur "kastile" mishin e derrit hihihi

Sa per nepsin tim lol mos pyet, sidomos keto dite buze oqeanit.... :i qetë:  

Tani kur te na besh ndonje mesnik te mire ti, mos harro te na i sjellesh cik "provat"  :shkelje syri:  se gati per te provuar jam une!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## dardajan

Ki  kujdes  anej  nga  oqeani  se  ka  nga a ta  peshqit  shigjet  me  bisht  te  gjate  dhe  te  cpojne diku....
Mos  me  thuaj  se  po  han edhe  mish  peshkaqeni  anej....

Kurse  per  mishin qe  te  piqej , dhe  pastaj  te  zihej , skisha  degjuar  ndonjeher,  per  te  kunderten  po  qe  kam  degjuar .
Nejse  cdo njeri  ka  stilin  e  vet  ne  te  gatuar  dhe  ne  te  ushqyer...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

